# twitter and facebook



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Could someone tell me how I can link my twitter account to my company page, currently its linked to my personal facebook, but I want it to show up on company page. Is it possible to do from an android? Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Are you trying to get your twitter to spit out whatever you post on your facebook page, or vise-versa? If that is what you are trying to do... I believe it has to be done on a computer.

When I started my company fb and twitter pages I did them pretty much at the same time and it just prompted me automatically. 

First of all, your company fb has to be a "page" where people "like" your business instead of requesting you as a friend.

Try logging out and deleting your cookies/auto sign ins so that you know you are logging onto both of the correct pages. 

Then log into the twitter and fb accounts that you want to link together... 

To link fb to twitter so your fb updates are published on twitter, go to facebook.com/twitter and it should prompt you to link the 2 accounts.

To connect your Twitter Account and your Facebook Account:

1. Log in to the Twitter account you want to associate with your Facebook profile.
2. Go to your Settings menu and select the Profile tab. Scroll to the bottom and click Post your Tweets to Facebook.
3. Once you click the button, you will see the connection loading. Then you will see a button to Connect to Facebook.
4. If you are not logged into your Facebook account, a prompt will ask you to enter your Facebook account’s log in information. After logging in, click Allow on the accept permissions prompt
5. After you have linked your Facebook and Twitter accounts, go to your Facebook Application settings and select Twitter. You will see an App privacy section. If you would like your friends to be able to see your Tweets on your Facebook wall, select "Friends" as the sharing option from the drop down menu 


hope this helps...


----------

